# 32 Guitar Lessons On My Youtube Channel



## BobbyCrispy (Nov 11, 2006)

I have 32 guitar lessons ( and counting ) on my Youtube channel covering most topics, so check it out if you want:

http://www.youtube.com/BobbyCrispy

Bob


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cool Bob,

Thanks!


PS. The bikini shooting Drool :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robbarrie (4 mo ago)

BobbyCrispy said:


> I have 32 guitar lessons ( and counting ) on my Youtube channel covering most topics, so check it out if you want:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/BobbyCrispy
> 
> Bob


Yes, I have seen some of you videos, but it was a while back 🤟


----------

